# Bidding help



## milesscott (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi there. I am new to bidding snowplowing jobs. I own and operate a carpet cleaning company and have lots of apartment complexes I work for. Just recently I bought a 1 ton truck and 8.5 foot v plow and plan on expanding my business to include snow plowing. I have the opportunity to place bids for current customers. Most lots are .25 acres to 1 acre being he largest. I wont be shoveling walks just opening the lots before the morning or afternoon commute and then doing a full plow the next day when all the cars have been removed. I've been told that a person can plow 1 acre an hour when the lot is wide open with not much back dragging. 

Questions: 
How much more should I charge per push for the am/pm breakthrough? 

Is there a formula a person can use to charge per acre that includes the initial breakthrough and the full plowing and any clean up after? 

What is a reasonable hourly rate for the Twin Cities of Minnesota?

I'm having a hard time accuratley estimating total time. Most properties have ample space for piling of snow and there is not much back dragging needed. The properties I am bidding on are within a 3 miles radius of each other. It will take me about 15 minutes to drive to this part of town.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Use an ice melter that will track onto the carpet and require more cleaning......


----------



## milesscott (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice one! haha!


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

Longae29;1501337 said:


> Use an ice melter that will track onto the carpet and require more cleaning......


2X :laughing:


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

I would charge a percentage of what you charge to do the whole lot to open the lanes. Maybe 50%? Eventhough it won't take you that long, you still have the expense of driving to and from that lot.


----------

